# Ainsley Harriot Cupa Soups



## Mark T (Jun 23, 2011)

I was having a mooch around Sainsbury's looking for inspiration for lunchtime ideas that not sandwiches and not high carb.

I came across this cupasoups from Ainsley: http://www.ainsley-harriott.net/about/premium-cup-soup.html

I haven't tried it yet, but they are just over a ?1 for 4 soups and the one I have here (Chicken and Leek) is 15 carbs per sachet - which is a bit lower then most the other soups I have seen.


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2011)

There delicious Mark i always have at least 2 packs in the pantry,the french onion is a particular favourite of mine,enjoy x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, pretty tasty - obviously better value when eg 2 boxes for price of 1. 

I often take cup-a-soups when camping (like this weekend ) so I copy the CHO content in g per packet from the box onto the packet in waterproof pen, as I leave the box behind to avoid carrying unecessary weight, especially when cardboard gets wet & soggy.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have tried his thai chicken one too which is gorgeous but probably not good calories and carbs wise - sorry I didn't check when I had it.

This week I have been making my own soup - takes about 10 mins to make a pot for the week.

I chopped loads of cherry and normal tomatoes into a pan with celery, onion and basil and a tin of tomatoes, then blitzed it and hey presto, tastes just like Covent Garden soup - made enough for 5 servings so economical too, and very low GI which I know you like Mark.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 23, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I have tried his thai chicken one too which is gorgeous but probably not good calories and carbs wise - sorry I didn't check when I had it.


You mean "Ainsley Harriott World Kitchen Aromatic Thai Chicken & Lemongrass 92g"

(per sachet)
94kcal
1.8g Protein
14.9g Carbohydrate
2.9g Fat
0.49g Sodium

I like the idea of making my own soups, but it's more a case of having the time to make and (more importantly) the space to store them


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats the one - really nice!  It took me ten minutes to make my soup for 5 days and I bought some Klipfresh drinks beakers and stored them in the fridge - but I don't have babies bottles etc.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2011)

A lot of home made soup freezes well too - and it's amazing how far just one spud added to a big pot of 'rather thin' soup will beef it up and make it a lot more palateable (?sp, is there an E in the middle?  LOL) and make you feel you've eaten a bowl of 'proper' soup.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes - barley is good too for thickening a soup up.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 24, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Thats the one - really nice!  It took me ten minutes to make my soup for 5 days and I bought some Klipfresh drinks beakers and stored them in the fridge - but I don't have babies bottles etc.


Actually it's not so much bottles (as he doesn't have those any more) but more having a small fridge in a small kitchen in a small house.  It would be nice to have a nice big chest freezer in the garage to store things in, but I need a house with one of those first 

Roll on the property market picking up a bit, my neighbour has been on the market for 9 months with no sign of a sale!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 26, 2011)

I buy these regularly to take to work and have for my lunch, i think they are delicious and best cup of soups i've tried so far


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 27, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Yes - barley is good too for thickening a soup up.



For folks who have trouble with barley or spuds, oatmeal is a good thickener as well.


----------

